# Gypsies Stole My Tequila



## Circus Cranium (Oct 11, 2007)

_Gypsies Stole my Tequila _by Adrienne Jones has just gone up for preorder from Bedlam Press, in trade paperback and limited edition hardcover. 

See the press page here:

Necro Publications


Cheers!

AJ


----------



## Circus Cranium (Oct 15, 2007)

Okay, here are the awesome prizes you will be eligible for winning if you order/ordered 'Gypsies Stole my Tequila' from Bedlam Press. For everyone who preorders the book, your name will go into a 'hat', and drawings will be pulled in December when the book is released. 
Firstly, we have THE cow costume! 






Moooooove over, baby! It doesn't get any sexier than this!
Next we have an awesome punk rock compilation CD, featuring great artists like The Ramones, Exploited, and many more. 





Next, this totally awesome tee shirt, self explanatory. It will be ordered upon winning as to match your size.






A DVD of 'Sid and Nancy', starring Gary Oldman. Obviously about the life (or a reasonable facsimile thereof)of punk rocker Sid Vicious.





And finally, the one everyone has been waiting for, a bottle of Cabo Wabo tequila!! Rocker Sammy Hagar created this bang-up tequila in 1996 while off-stage in Guadalajara and ultimately brought it back to serve at his nightclub, Cabo Wabo, in Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur, Mexico. It's the genuine article, 100% weber blue agave, baked in wood-fired adobe ovens and double-pot distilled the old-fashioned way for a rich, soul-warming taste.





So how do you enter to win these fab prizes? Just clickie clickie this link, and preorder your copy of 'Gypsies Stole my Tequila' from Bedlam Press. 

Necro Publications


----------

